# Morgan make a 28--30? Good curiser?



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

I noted a Morgan OI that claimed to be a 29 or 30! I haven''t seen too many of these 
listed but am interested if its a good
cruiser. TIA


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

They offer a lot of room for a given boat length and perhaps for the dollar but at the price of very poor sailing ability and mediocre, or worse, build quality. To me that makes a poor cruiser but I judge boats very strongly by their overall sailing ability. Now then, there was a couple different models of Morgan 28 and a Morgan 30 that were not Out Island series boats. These were pretty good sailors for their era and I would call these pretty good cruising boat if you were not looking for the kind of seaworthiness, speed and ease of handling that more modern boats offer. 
Good luck in your search.
Jeff


----------



## crkitten (Feb 19, 2001)

I have read with interest the many negative comments about Morgan OI''s (as well as some positive comments). My family owns a 30ft. OI and we have sailed it all over Florida including a trek across Lake Okeechobee from Miami to St. Pete. The boat is comfortable to sail and in my opinion, a great cruiser. The shoal draft makes it ideal for getting into interesting coves and the relatively broad beam makes it comfortable for passengers and crew alike. It is NOT a racing boat...but going fast has never been one of my goals when sailing. I have been in some pretty severe blows while on the 30 and we rode things out just fine. The big Yanmar diesel has always performed well and the boat has been a first introduction to sailing for many people who go on to be die-hard sailors. My husband and I are looking for a boat of our own and the Morgan OI is at the top of our list. No boat is perfect, they all take maintenance and know-how if you want to get the most out of them. Anyway, that is my two cents worth...Happy cruising!


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

Morgan made a OI28 and a OI30. I have an OI33 and don''t know much about the 28 or 30. But there are a couple places you can get info.
Morgan Owners Group: http://mailer.fsu.edu/~kklein/
there are people that have web sites on each of these boats.

Morgan email list here on Sailnet. You can join the Morgan list and ask questions about the boats and probably get alot of answers from current owners.

Also there is a website for Morgan sailboats for sale. Dont recall the web address. You may want to consider the OI33. There are probably more of these around for sale. The boat is huge for a 33 foot. There are definately a cruising boat. I''m 6''4" tall and have standing headroom throughout the boat. I exclusively daysail on Lake Michigan and I''m going to get more of a lively sailing boat (Colgate 26. I currently have my OI33 for sale here in Milwaukee. It has a 3 year old Yanmar diesel and is in great shape. If you are in the Midwest and are interested, let me know. I have an ad with pictures on Boatsearch here on Sailnet. There are other OI33''s also for sale on Boatsearch. Rob [email protected]


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

Here''s the web site with a large list of Morgans for sale:
http://www.iboatsandyachts.com/Builders/Morgan_Yachts/search.cfm
There was one OI28
Rob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a 1971 28 ft. Morgan in Maryland that we would like to sell. I have not been able to find much market information. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## zepproxx (Jun 12, 2001)

*?*



halyardz said:


> I noted a Morgan OI that claimed to be a 29 or 30! I haven''t seen too many of these
> listed but am interested if its a good
> cruiser. TIA


I owned a 28 oi and there is a 28 and a 30. I never heard of a 29.


----------

